# Pulley Tension Shaft Question 1937



## RonRock (Mar 29, 2017)

My 1937 had a shop made tension shaft. An absolute POS I can't believe that anyone would have ever taken the time to make such a piece of crap! I'm disappointed in my old shop teacher that he would ever have allowed this kind of work. I bought the lathe from my old school when they closed shop.

Anyway I need to make a new one. But actually have nothing to go by. I could figure out something, but thought I'd see if someone can get me in the right direction with what is original to the Logan.

The bolts on top and bottom are 5/16, which would indicate that the rod ends are also 5/16. But that would make the shaft 5/16 also. That seems pretty small for it's use. It also looks larger than that in the picture. I can't tell for certain if the shaft is length adjustable by turning the shaft or would the rod end have to be unbolted and adjusted? Turning the shaft would be best, but that would require one end to be left hand thread.

Can some take a look at theirs and get me some dimensions  and tell me how the OEM is designed?

I "borrowed" this photo from Dmp2275 for a shot of the shaft I'm talking about. Thanks Dmp2275. I can remove if offended.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

If you look at the rod the eye on top has a locknut on the shaft. If it's has I think you will need to loosen that and un bolt the top eye to adjust it . Not a bad design but if you want you can get larger eyes and shaft and remake it . Or replace it with a turnbuckle  With the length you need . Or design and build your own.  Maybe the shop teacher didn't make it. The tie rods on most lawn tractors are only 5/16" rods . The old snapper ones were only 1/4" . It's not the size it's the strength.


----------



## RonRock (Mar 29, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Maybe the shop teacher didn't make it.



I'm holding on to that thought. He probably assigned the repair to one of the "lesser" students. But at some point he allowed it to be installed on one of "his" machines. No big deal, just time to fix it.

Just for laughs. This is actually a better picture than it looks in person. The top is poorly brazed to the all thread.


----------



## RonRock (Apr 2, 2017)

Anybody?


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 3, 2017)

Ask yourself how long that repair held up ? Did it stop working or you just don't like it? Is there another problem not found causing the original problem. There's liable to be other worn items stretched belts. Bushings shot. Don't blame someone for years of use or abuse. Just fix it and forget or sell it if your not happy with it. If it was mine I'd get a linkeage made up like a turnbuckle , left and right hand threaded tie rod ends . I have several sizes used on riding tractors and MOWERS . It's getting the rod length with both threads that's the hard part.  Or just use both the same and unbolt one end to adjust its length. Of course a hitch pin would work better then a bolt. 
 I just get tired of people blaming others.


----------



## RonRock (Apr 3, 2017)

Take it easy Silverbullet. I'm not making any kind of blame game on anybody. It was a simple remark explaining what I have and why I want to replace it.

Now if anybody happens by this thread I would appreciate their help with dimensions of their Logan shaft.

Thank You,
Ron


----------

